# Name Change



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Anyone know how I can change my name. It's s**t


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Depol


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Depol


 On here you edda not in real life


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jonk891 said:


> On here you edda not in real life


 Yea I was taking the piss mate....


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea I was taking the piss mate....


 I know haa. Do you know how to on here I've tried messaging admin


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jonk891 said:


> I know haa. Do you know how to on here I've tried messaging admin


 Best off asking @The-Real-Deal mate think he's changed his name before


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@vs-Admin

Might take a while..


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> @vs-Admin
> 
> Might take a while..


 Yeah it's been a couple of weeks now


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

PM @vs-Admin , that's the only way.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Devil will know


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Jordan08 said:


> PM @vs-Admin , that's the only way.


 I messaged him about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jonk891 said:


> I messaged him about 3 weeks ago


 I'm afraid I don't think you can count on ever getting a reply.

The mods don't have the rights to change names though as I understand it though so you're options are basically to wait, or I guess to create a new account.


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

I had to contact admin, they finally changed my username after the third time of contacting them.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i had same pic and name since i started on here

confuses me when someone messages me or posts on here and theyve changed their name and or pic

sets my autism off no end


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

swole troll said:


> i had same pic and name since i started on here
> 
> confuses me when someone messages me or posts on here and theyve changed their name and or pic
> 
> sets my autism off no end


 I had a few months away from the forum and it happened to coincide with a few regulars changing their name, which I didn't even realise was possible so it took me a while to catch up!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> i had same pic and name since i started on here
> 
> confuses me when someone messages me or posts on here and theyve changed their name and or pic
> 
> sets my autism off no end


 This.

Why would anyone want to change their name just confuses things...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Frandeman wants to change his name to @nicelongwalks


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> This.
> 
> Why would anyone want to change their name just confuses things...


 You just took the words from my mouth.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

I'd like to change my name!


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

KETONES said:


> I'd like to change my name!


 Just log in under one of your other personas mate


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

TERBO said:


> Just log in under one of your other personas mate


 No I mean really change my name to something like Duke Bodrat the 1st lord of the WOWZER!!!


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

KETONES said:


> Duke Bodrat the 1st lord of the WOWZER!!!


 Believe the maximum is 15 characters before it moves onto a second line, and no one wants that mess!


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

TERBO said:


> Believe the maximum is 15 characters before it moves onto a second line, and no one wants that mess!


 No it's fine I've been to the registry office and they said if you want to become Duchess Bodrat the second Queen of the kinks that's totally fine?


----------

